
Ask HN: How do you deploy and host your static website? - sp_one
We&#x27;ve went from using Amazon S3 (with Cloudfront) to Netlify.com, mostly due to convenient features like deploy hooks, cache invalidation and advanced redirects.<p>Unfortunately they&#x27;ve fallen short in providing sufficient support for an issue we&#x27;ve been facing, so we&#x27;re curious to see how other people have their hosting and deploy workflow set up.
======
jgowans
An alternative option is Aerobatic
[[https://www.aerobatic.com](https://www.aerobatic.com)].

Git push CD, staging branches, automated builds, free self-renewing wildcard
SSL certs, versioning, and many other features
[[https://www.aerobatic.com/features/#features-
comp](https://www.aerobatic.com/features/#features-comp)]

disclaimer: I'm one of the founders

------
brudgers
Curious as to what the issue was since that might help people make more
informed recommendations.

~~~
sp_one
Don't want to throw them under the bus (as they do have a really awesome
product), but anyway: our site simply didn't load in Safari. Worked in any
other browser though. Tried a plethora of fixes and workarounds, but in the
end it was blackbox to us (as we don't have access to any logs). Support was
rather unresponsive (haven't heard from them in 2 weeks), but I imagine this
is due to them being swamped with tickets.

~~~
brudgers
Curious if the site works in Safari from S3. Which is a round about way of
wondering if maybe it's a broken deployment or build rather than a hosting
issue. That might explain, but perhaps not excuse, the lack of responsiveness.

